# Source of lint free cloth for friction polish



## refueler1 (Aug 8, 2008)

What do you use to apply your friction polish? I bought the 2 pack of lint free clothes from wally world but they get used up fast. Is there a better source/material you can use for price versa amount of material you can get for your money. I tried watching the clothes but that did not work.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 8, 2008)

I use papertowels, works for me and never had any issues. I use the "shop rag" ones that are a little thicker than your kitchen papertowels. I have also used t shirt material I got from Lowes and Walmart with no problems.


----------



## tbroye (Aug 8, 2008)

I use good old paper towles.  Just plain white ones.  I have also used the "The Box of Rags/Towles" sold a Home Depot or Lowes.  These are a little stronge than the household type.  I use old T-shirts also.  The blue shop towles are also good.


----------



## Robert Taylor (Aug 8, 2008)

paper towels


----------



## Hayseedboy (Aug 8, 2008)

My old retired underwear.  Guess it's just the raisin' I had, my folks wasted nothing and recycled before recycling was in vogue.  And I know you are probably thinkin' they would not be lint free but by the time I am done with them there ain't much lint left in'em.

LR


----------



## PaulDoug (Aug 8, 2008)

Well I use GPH! It's something I learned it the service. If you needed a quick shine on the shoes and didn't have time for a spit shine you gave them a good buffing with .. nylon sock. Ya, panty hose. I remembered that, but my wife didn't have any so I had to get it from my wife's mother. So I use GPH (Grandma's Panty Hose).  Use it a while than wash it and keep on using it.


----------



## novop711 (Aug 8, 2008)

I use the "shop rag" brand towels too, and havent had any problems either; I also apply CA finish with them.


----------



## dogcatcher (Aug 8, 2008)

2" square gun cleaning patches, soft t shirt type cloth. They come in packs of 1000 are reasonably priced and available every where sporting goods are sold.  They are also small enough that they are not considered a safety issue when using cloth around a lathe.


----------



## Skye (Aug 8, 2008)

Hayseedboy said:


> My old retired underwear.
> LR



Remind me not to put one of your pens in my mouth!


----------



## refueler1 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hayseedboy said:


> My old retired underwear.  Guess it's just the raisin' I had, my folks wasted nothing and recycled before recycling was in vogue.  And I know you are probably thinkin' they would not be lint free but by the time I am done with them there ain't much lint left in'em.
> 
> LR




Hopefully you make dark colored pens! ,,,"The finish on this pen smells familiar???" .


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 8, 2008)

Check out Russ Fairfield's site. He suggests cotton velour towel. Works great for me... rare as it is, I do ocassionally use a FP.


----------



## nwcatman (Aug 8, 2008)

My old retired underwear
ur supposed to retire em?


----------



## shull (Aug 9, 2008)

Old T-shirts when available,  When my wife demands the dust rags back I use the box of rags from Home depot.

Steve


----------



## CHICAGOHAND (Aug 9, 2008)

Ditto on the gun cleaning patches. Works great for me.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Aug 9, 2008)

J cloth is lint free .    Wayne


----------



## jharvey1309 (Aug 10, 2008)

I use shop towels


----------



## 1JaredSchmidt (Aug 10, 2008)

I use kitchen paper towels.


----------



## Boomer (Aug 13, 2008)

I use a wash cloth.  I can put the finish on the pen and have enough finish in the rag to apply to the pen while it spins.  I don't know if it helps or not but for me I have been content with the finish.


----------



## Jim Smith (Aug 22, 2008)

Hayseedboy said:


> My old retired underwear. Guess it's just the raisin' I had, my folks wasted nothing and recycled before recycling was in vogue. And I know you are probably thinkin' they would not be lint free but by the time I am done with them there ain't much lint left in'em.
> 
> LR


 
That might explain why so many of your pen's are spalted

Jim Smith


----------



## Chasper (Aug 22, 2008)

I use new t-shirts.  I have access to mis-prints form a shirt printing business so I have plenty.  I like the new shirts better than old threadbare shirts.


----------



## sdemars (Aug 22, 2008)

These guys offer surgical towels . . . they are used by window cleaners . . . Below is the name of a supplier I have used with good luck . . .

These are as lint free as it gets . . .

http://www.colkercompany.com/

Rags 


Huck/Surgical Rags These lint-free towels are the choice of many window cleaners. Through much research, Colker Company now has the finest huck/surgical towels in the country! Approximately 5-6 towels per pound.

$3.00   One pound 

$60.00   23 pounds (2.60 per pound


----------



## iamfredweb (Aug 23, 2008)

My Homedepot was selling a three pack window cleaner. They work great. They look like fancy restaurant napkins.


----------



## huskerturner (Sep 9, 2008)

refueler1 said:


> What do you use to apply your friction polish? I bought the 2 pack of lint free clothes from wally world but they get used up fast. Is there a better source/material you can use for price versa amount of material you can get for your money. I tried watching the clothes but that did not work.



Hey Refueler1, Thought I would chime in on your question.  I have used everything from the thicker papertowls, tee shirts, underwear, old socks (The goodwill is a great place to get tee shirts for real cheap.  I like your Tanker quote.  I am a technition in the 155ARW here in Nebraska, in the Hydraulic Shop.  Been in since 87.  Keep em' flying!!

See Ya
Greg


----------



## TellicoTurning (Sep 15, 2008)

I use a combination of things... my step son is a truck driver and lives in knit shirts (t-shirts) and knit shorts... he's recently changed sizes and I get all of his cast offs.. 
one 4x t-shirt cut into 4 x 5 squares lasts a loooong time.  Also use the Viva paper towels if I need soft, or regular scott towels if I just need a towel... I like the pick a size towels so I don't waste so much.. to apply CA, I keep all of the foam sheets that comes wrapped around a piece of electronics... cut into 1 x 2 inch squares, doesn't absorb any Ca and if you use care, doesn't get on the fingers... also use a Kleen-wipe type of lint free paper from Kimberly Clark.. don't know where to get refills, the ones I have are from a carton that was destroyed in transit and my son gave them to me rather than toss into the garbage.


----------



## stolicky (Sep 15, 2008)

Hayseedboy said:


> My old retired underwear.  Guess it's just the raisin' I had, my folks wasted nothing and recycled before recycling was in vogue.  And I know you are probably thinkin' they would not be lint free but by the time I am done with them there ain't much lint left in'em.
> 
> LR



Man, they must not be holy enough.  Mine gets retired by the wife right before they are just 'broken in'!

I bought a bag of rags from one of the BORGS and just used a knife to cut them up into small pieces.  They have lasted me a long time.


----------

